# Phrag. Peter Croezen



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2011)

Peter sent me this photo of a cross made by Alfredo Manrique and named after him as a thank-you for all he has done for the preservation and conservation of Phrag. kovachii. It's a cross between kovachii and pearcei.

I really like the color and the pouch, and hope the flower shape improves with subsequent bloomings.

Congratulations, Peter! This is a very fine honor.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool. Interesting result. I like it!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Very interesting line patern around the pouch!
Great for Peter!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome pattern on the pouch! Beautiful cross.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it, in an odd sort of way!

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a besseae hybrid!  Yay Pk hybrids!


----------



## John M (Mar 15, 2011)

Very interesting. I like the colour and pouch design especially. I also like the shape just as it is; but, I'd like to see the dorsal sepal without the colour breaks. Based on this photo, I'd make this cross with my own plants....if I had a blooming kovachii!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 15, 2011)

That pouch is wonderful in colour, it's certiainly one of the most interesting phrags I have seen.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous! This is a plant that I would own, the kovachii colour came through and it has character


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colour and the shape. It looks big too.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that a lot! 

Any info on flower size? Plant size?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it, and also am interested in overall plant size!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 15, 2011)

this is great for Peter,he deserves it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree Dot. Very nice pouch.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 15, 2011)

The strength and color of the pouch markings are exceptional. It is nice to The recognize Peter's work. I'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## Hera (Mar 15, 2011)

The pouch is absolutley beautiful. Would love to have one.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 15, 2011)

Scooby5757 said:


> I like it, and also am interested in overall plant size!



I have spoken to Peter and he said that it is 6 inches across and 4 inches verticle


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2011)

phrag guy said:


> I have spoken to Peter and he said that it is 6 inches across and 4 inches verticle



Thanks Russell.
And Peter told me that pearcei was the pod parent, so I should have given the cross as pearcei x kovachii.


----------



## tenman (Mar 16, 2011)

Great flower!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2011)

ery nice outcome!!! Jean


----------



## brice (Mar 16, 2011)

Great colour! I like it 
Brice


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2011)

Omg!:drool:


----------



## Jorch (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the soft color! It's beautiful


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 16, 2011)

I just can't get enough of this one. Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2011)

Peter sent me this message today from Alfredo Manrique:

"The plant is just 10 inches tall, lush green growths. The strong Phrag kovachii like spike is 24 " tall . The first spike carried 4 flowers, each one lasting 2 weeks. Alfredo grows the plant just like Phrag pearcei, high light, lots of water. This past summer in Peru, our winter, the temperature rose to 32 degrees C and the plant was happy."


----------



## koshki (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooh, I like it! Looks like some pretty hand stitching around the edge of the slipper!


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 17, 2011)

OOOHHHH :smitten: Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Mar 17, 2011)

a great color


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 17, 2011)

That is the first kovachii hybrid that I would actually consider keeping. Love teh light lavender, and the pouch.


----------



## showme (Jan 17, 2012)

Lovely cross indeed - esp. the detail around the pouch. Do you have an email address for Peter? I am the Program Convener for the LOS and am trying to rejuvenate our list of potential speakers. The email I sent him this morning bounced back. Please pm me if you can help. Thanks,
[email protected].


----------



## toddybear (Jan 19, 2012)

I love it!


----------

